# Cute as fuck



## wizehop (Jan 19, 2012)

Came across this today..cute as fuck


----------



## bicycle (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jan 19, 2012)

windmills, floor punches, and karate kicks, oh my!





FACT: this kid is more hawd coah than most nychc punx.


----------



## Milque Toast (Jan 19, 2012)

That made my day!


----------



## Roach (Jan 19, 2012)

SWEET!!!


----------



## Teko (Jan 19, 2012)

Milque Toast said:


> That made my day!


this song is tight.
i love hip hop like this.


----------



## Milque Toast (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, thanks. That's just my signature. KA is one of the best today and in my top 10 current emcees. Not to derail the cuteness of this thread.  That girl is so gosh darn adorable. I gotta a 7 year old sister, and a 9 year old step sister so kids warm my heart and I'm not afraid of being seen as a big teddy bear. lol


----------

